# Arbor Element 165 vs. Ride Yukon 164



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

no, you would want to look at the Legacy-R which is a wide SL


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

SL-R 161 and 165 both have a waist width of 25.5 (fine for 11.5)
SL-R 158: 25.3
Legacy-R 161: 26.5
163: 26.9
166: 26.9


----------

